
Getting to your first 100 customers - AlaskaCasey
https://www.heavybit.com/library/video/getting-to-your-first-100-customers-and-beyond/
======
suzyperplexus
Really like how she just spreadsheets it and lays it out for everyone

~~~
tcsf
Here's the spreadsheet if you want to plug in the numbers from your own
company

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nohO_8S1X1G_1b-iv912...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nohO_8S1X1G_1b-iv912C2bmV_G5jpmd9HAeRwVqPtw/edit?ts=58952617#gid=1300415760)

